# Sega Publisher Weekend - Aliens vs. Predator Collection - Funktioniert's?



## Hatuja (27. März 2015)

Ich habe mir grad den aktuellen "Sega Publisher Weekend" -Steam Sale angeschaut und ganz unten die Aliens vs. Predator Collection erspäht.
Nun stellt sich mir die frage, ob ich diesen Deal überhaupt nutzen kann. Suche ich direkt nach AvP bekomme ich ein "Dieses Produkt steht in Ihrem Land derzeit nicht zur Verfügung."
Ich kann die Collection allerdings aufrufen und sie auch in den Warenkorb packen, bekomm jedoch keine Produkte dieses Pakets angezeigt.
Würde ich die 5,50€ also nur verbrennen oder bekäme ich tatsächlich AvP wenn ich die Collection kaufen würde?


----------



## Frosdedje (27. März 2015)

Hatuja schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ich die 5,50€ also nur verbrennen oder bekäme ich tatsächlich AvP wenn ich die Collection kaufen würde?


In der "for UNCUT!"-Steamgruppe hat jemand einen Thread dazu geschrieben und meint, dass das laufen sollte. (solange es noch möglich ist)
Ich hatte das gestern ausprobiert und es funktionierte tatsächlich. (Guthaben wird abgebucht und Bundle ist in der Bibliotek).


----------



## Hatuja (27. März 2015)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> In der "for UNCUT!"-Steamgruppe hat jemand einen Thread dazu geschrieben und meint, dass das laufen sollte. (solange es noch möglich ist)
> Ich hatte das gestern ausprobiert und es funktionierte tatsächlich. (Guthaben wird abgebucht und Bundle ist in der Bibliotek).



Ja, cool, danke. Hab's mir jetzt auch gekauft und es läd grad runter. Tolle Sache!


----------



## Shona (27. März 2015)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Suche ich direkt nach AvP bekomme ich ein "Dieses Produkt steht in Ihrem Land derzeit nicht zur Verfügung."


Nur als Info 
Das kommt weil AvP in Deutschland auf dem Index steht


----------



## Hatuja (28. März 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Nur als Info
> Das kommt weil AvP in Deutschland auf dem Index steht


Ja, das war mir schon klar. Mich hat's daher halt sehr gewundert, dass sie die Collection anbieten.
Ich hatte auch schon Collections, wo in DE dann halt die Games gefehlt haben, die DE auf der Liste stehen (bei gleichem Preis wie im Ausland).
Hätte ja auch sein können, das ich die Collection zwar hätte kaufen können, das Spiel letztendlich aber nicht freigeschaltet wird.


----------



## Shona (30. März 2015)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon Collections, wo in DE dann halt die Games gefehlt haben, die DE auf der Liste stehen


Es ist eine Publisher Entscheidung ob Cut/Uncut/Indieziert/Beschlagnhmt im DE Store zu kaufen gibt 
Ansich könnten diese alle Spiele anbieten ohne Konsequenzen, ging früherauch, nur haben die Publisher zuviel Angst vor den deuteschen Gesetze.

Soviel ich mal mitbekommen habe gelten diese nicht für Steam da Valve keinen Sitz in DE hat sondern nur in Luxemburg, welcher nur dazu dient die EU Rechte zu sichern. 
Du wirst nicht wirklich gegen Valve mit den DE Gesetzen ankommen, das musste der Verbrauchenschutz schon 2x erleben, da sie schon zweimal verloren haben^^.

Mal davon abgesehen darfst du die Spiele als Privat Person so oder kaufen/imporierten und besitzen.


----------

